# Shower door pull handles loose



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

What's the reason you can't tighten the screws? Are they stripped? Wrong wrench? 
Try loosening them so you can remove the handles completely. While the handles are off inspect the place where the allen screw comes into contact with and see if there are bite marks on the surface. Then check to see that the allen screws are working properly in the handle by screwing them in and out. If they're stripped, or partially stripped, replace them with new stainless steel ones and reassemble the handles.
Make sure you're using the correct wrench to tighten these or you'll strip them again.
Ron


----------



## ShowerDoorDsign (Mar 28, 2009)

THAT HANDLE IS A BACK TO BACK SET UP. KNOWING THAT YOU HAVE LOCATED THE ALLEN SCREWS, LOOSEN BOTH OF THE ENOUGH TO BE ABLE TO REMOVE THAT SIDE OF THE HANDLE... NOW TRY TO TIGHTEN UP THE TWO SCREWS THAT FOLLOW THROUHG THE GLASS TO HOLD THE OTHER SIDE OF THE HANDLE. YOU WILL NEED EITHER AN ALLEN KEY OR A SCREWDRIVER, TIGHTEN THEM... DO NOT OVER THIGHTEN, THIS WILL CAUSE THE PLASTIC WASHERS TO BUCKEL OR BREAK. ONCE THIS IS DONE REPLACE THE OTHER SIDE OF THE HANDLE. AS LONG AS THE SET SCREWS OR THE TREADS IN THE HANDLE ARE NOT STRIPPED THIS SHOULD HELP SOLVE YOUR PROBLEM.

HOPE THIS HELPS...

Shower Doors By Design


----------



## RICK430 (Mar 7, 2009)

Guys the bottom inside allen jack screw is completely damaged and I tried a screw extractor to extract the allen jack screw to no avail. Do you guy know of any suggestions, I would like to hacksaw the handle off but afraide it way damage the entire glass door or shutter it if I use a electronic saw.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

RICK430 said:


> Guys the bottom inside allen jack screw is completely damaged and I tried a screw extractor to extract the allen jack screw to no avail. Do you guy know of any suggestions, I would like to hacksaw the handle off but afraide it way damage the entire glass door or shutter it if I use a electronic saw.


 'It didn't work", is okay if you know why it didn't work. It doesn't matter if the inside bottom is damaged, because the screw extractor is the solution.
Why didn't it work?
Did it bite on the inside of the recess?
Would it bite if the hole was deeper?
Did you try the next bigger size extractor?
If you did, why didn't it work?
Too big for the opening?
If it was, go back the the smaller size and drill out the bottom of the allen screw about 1/8" and try again.

This is a trial and error procedure.
Did you buy the extractor set with the drill bits? If not follow, the directions that came with the set you bought to determine the correct drill bit size.
Ron


----------



## ShowerDoorDsign (Mar 28, 2009)

You need to drill out the allen screw, tighten up the the opposing screws, replace the stripped allen screw and you should be done. Do not use an electric saw to cut the handle, the vibration could make things messy...

Worst case, cut it with a hacksaw and then i can give you the info to contact a company that you can purchase a new handle

shower doors by design


----------

